

TSA Employee Caught Lifting iPads from Luggage - michaelkscott
http://www.dvorak.org/blog/2012/04/15/tsa-douche-caught-lifting-ipads-from-luggage/

======
jtagen
The iPad was lifted (and traced) on Jan 24... why nearly 3 months to charge
him? I'd think that if my iPad was stolen and I could use the "find my device"
feature to track it to a location, that would count as probable cause for a
search.

A bit of an inflammatory title, but you've really gotta be inept not to know
about the tracking capabilities of modern smartphones.

------
michaelcampbell
In other news, there are bad people in all sectors of private and public
employment.

------
ktizo
If a member of security can nick your stuff, then you know that there is no
secure item tracking going on.

If there is no secure item tracking going on, with security that is
specifically tasked with trying to guard against dangerous items, then you
know that there is no security.

Unfortunately, given its size and apparently low levels of oversight, TSA
employees are probably one of the largest risks to air travel at the moment.

